# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  South of the Freewater (Day 5)

## Vulpes

The prompt I'd given myself for this one was merely 'forest map' and I knew I wanted to do something that used more lettering than the others. This is one of my favourites so far I think and another that might look good with some colour too, to really bring out the story book feel I'm getting from it. Let me know what you think  :Smile: 

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5"x2.5"

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## wminish

This is looking really good. I've been following the bookmarks you've been posting over the last week and they are all looking really good and I'm definitely seeing improvement over time through the range as well.

The lettering here is really nice and just the general composition is great. The compass directions around the outside are a very nice touch as well, I didn't notice them right away but finding them was a nice surprise as I inspected the image more closely.

I hadn't actually noticed the bookmarks section before you started posting these. I might have to give it a go myself at some point.

----------


## TimetoDraw

Looks fab. How about using a different coloured ink (sparingly) for portions? Rather than full colour. I've no idea how it would look though. 

Your border work is really getting varied and creative.

----------


## Vulpes

> This is looking really good. I've been following the bookmarks you've been posting over the last week and they are all looking really good and I'm definitely seeing improvement over time through the range as well.
> 
> The lettering here is really nice and just the general composition is great. The compass directions around the outside are a very nice touch as well, I didn't notice them right away but finding them was a nice surprise as I inspected the image more closely.
> 
> I hadn't actually noticed the bookmarks section before you started posting these. I might have to give it a go myself at some point.


Thanks wminish! I had originally just wanted to put vague storybuilding words and phrases in the border but I really like how the compass looked there in the end so I'm glad you spotted it! I could definitely feel myself improving through the series which was cool and the smaller/shorter maps made me want to experiment and try things I might not have got round to on a full size map right away so I wholeheartedly recommend giving it a go!




> Looks fab. How about using a different coloured ink (sparingly) for portions? Rather than full colour. I've no idea how it would look though. 
> 
> Your border work is really getting varied and creative.


Thank you! I have thought about colouring these so I might make copies and try it out/have a go digitally. I've stuck to black and white maps so far but I'm definitely wanting to get some practice with grey-tone and colour eventually  :Smile:

----------


## Karen Adams

I have been following you for a long time for the bookmarks that you posted from last week. I have seen a real time growth and improvement in the bookmarks which are posted by you. You have made a well-versed composition of the bookmarks. Moreover, the illustration of the compass needle is amazing, as the image depicts each and every direction. There are some changings which I might suggest later on, and these opinions will surely help you.

----------

